# Solved: Counter Strike Source: graphics a bit choppy



## JimmyBrasco (Jun 2, 2008)

For some reason my graphics for counterstrike source are a bit choppy/laggy i have tried turning all the settings down and it doesn't really help. Halflife 2 plays fine with graphics turned up high with no troubles but source doesn't play aswell.

any way it can be fixed/adjusted.

running a Nvidia 8800GTS with drives i believe are up-todate.
2gig ram
Vista home premium with SP1 installed

would it be something to do with Dx10?


----------



## flyingwzl (Jun 3, 2008)

when youre in game, push the ~ button to bring up console. Type in these commands and press enter after each. this will adjust your rates.
cl_updaterate 101
cl_cmdrate 101
fps_max 100
rate 25000

that should be a start. you can also bring up net_graph 3 to view your fps and rate information to monitor the bogging down. your fps should run above 60 consistently with your graphics card as long as your cpu is not bottlenecking your system. hope that helps.


----------



## JimmyBrasco (Jun 2, 2008)

thxs is working better now


----------



## counterstrike007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

My video card is choppy too when playing counterstrike source. net_graph 3 show 9-13 fps. I ran the Video Card Stability and benched mark at 260 fps. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike

Windows XP
Intel Duo Core 4300 1.8GHz
4G RAM
EVGA 384-P3-N851-AR GeForce 8800 GS 384MB 192-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
Antec BP550 Plus 550W ATX12V V2.2 Power Supply


----------



## JimmyBrasco (Jun 2, 2008)

have you tried what they guy wrote b4?



> when youre in game, push the ~ button to bring up console. Type in these commands and press enter after each. this will adjust your rates.
> cl_updaterate 101
> cl_cmdrate 101
> fps_max 100
> rate 25000


if so and it is still choppy than i don't know.
if you haven't try doing that - that is what fixed it for me


----------



## counterstrike007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Tried it and even reinstalled counter strike but it does not help.


----------

